# prayers for Thomas Vann



## Gajbird (Nov 30, 2016)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=886847


----------



## Tadder (Dec 1, 2016)

Prays , give us a update.


----------



## Gajbird (Dec 1, 2016)

*update*

He is out of ICU and will begin therapy ASAP...still no feeling below chest


----------



## Gajbird (Dec 20, 2016)

Well tonight thomas will come off the vent for all night if blood gases are good then no more vent .and then they will start to down size his trachea. Thank god.he has had a hard time with his trachea. We will be at shepard center till January 24th then come home for 4 weeks then we will go back  for out pt therapy.dr said yeaterday  now it is time up to 2 years to see what will happen on gaining  movement back the cord has to heal .so far were moving arms and having spasms in legs at time there is slow movement in feet .this weekend he felt his left hand for the first time.we thank god for every small movement we get.....me and Thomas and our family would like to thank each and everyone of you for all that you have done to help us through this .and for all the continued support and love you do for us.we thank god for having such great friends and family.we love yall and want to wish each and everyone of y'all a merry Christmas and a happy new year .love yall


----------

